# Barrow Mump, Somerset



## Norfolkbloke (Mar 6, 2012)

Perched on top of a hill Among the Somerset levels lies the ruined remains of barrow Mump, had the chance to visit this site while on a weekend trip to Glastonbury..unfortunately didn't have much time to look for other derelict sites but was a pleasure to walk around this ruin and take a few snaps!!

Geology and early use..

It is a natural 24 metres (79 ft) high[4] hill of Triassic sandstone capped by Keuper marl standing at a strategic point where the River Tone and the old course of the River Cary join the River Parrett.

Archeological surveys have shown some Roman material and three medieval pits. It is likely that it was a Norman motte with a terraced track which spirals around the hill to reach it. It probably served as a natural outwork to the defended royal island of Athelney at the end of the 9th century.

Excavations have shown evidence of a 12th century masonry building on the top of the hill. The first recorded writing mentioning this site is from William Worcester in about 1480 when he referred to it as Myghell-borough. A medieval church dedicated to St Michael, belonging to the Athelney Abbey dates from at least the mid 15th century. This formed a sanctuary for royalist troops in in 1642 and 1645 during the English Civil War, and a detachment of the king's army occupied it in 1685 during the course of the Monmouth Rebellion.

18th century rebuilding..

In 1793, the church was rebuilt with a west tower, 3-bay nave and south porch, in squared and coursed lias with red brick and Ham stone dressings. The attempt at total rebuilding ended in failure to collect enough money, despite donations from Pitt the Younger and Admiral Hood,[6] and a church for the community was built instead at the foot of the hill (Burrowbridge) in 1838. The ruined church is one of the churches dedicated to St. Michael that falls on a ley line proposed by John Michell. Other connected St. Michaels on the ley line include churches built at Othery and Glastonbury Tor.

NB


----------



## highcannons (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pictures mate.


----------



## John_D (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice one :0) That brings back some memories, last time I was up there was 1968:wcool:


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very interesting history,great shots.


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like a stunning day for photos as well! Bet you were chomping at the bit walking up that hill!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks, just wish I had time to seek out a nice farmhouse or cottage somewhere ..maybe next time!

NB


----------

